# طاقة مجانية دائمة (هل كسرت قوانين حفظ الطاقة )؟؟؟؟



## jamal baghdady (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الفلم حقيقي تصوير خاص وصاحب الفكرة موجود في منطقة النهروان ببغداد وقد وقفنا على الالة وهي تعمل بنجاح وقد غذى معمل الحدادة الخاص به بالتيار الكهربائي دون توقف


----------



## jamal baghdady (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اعتذر عن الخطأ في رفع الفلم ساحاول ثانية


----------



## jamal baghdady (21 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا التصوير خاص وقد عرض في قناة الاتجاه الفضائية لمدة يومين واليكم الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQGpd3ZbTak


----------



## bilale2011 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع و في الحقيقة العالم العربي يتوفر على امكانيات عالية لكنها لحد الان لم تستغل بالطريقة الصحيحة و اتمنى ان يجد العقل العربي من يهتم به غير الاجانب


----------



## jamal baghdady (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع شدني بقوة وحمسني لانجز نموذجا مصغرا له وانا حاليا عاكف على العمل به وساوافيكم بالنتائج ايجابية كانت او سلبية فور الانتهاء منه ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## أحمد السماوي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ...
في الحقيقة الموضوع يدعوا للدهشة لقدرة هذا الشعب المظلوم على الأبداع في أشد حالات الضغط النفسي والأرهاب المجرم الجبان...
على العموم ...قانون حفظ الطاقة محفوض تماما فالطاقة التي يولدها المحرك تعتمد على سرعة الدوران وتقوم مضخة الماء الموجوده اسفل الجهاز بدفع الماء على زعانف العجلة مما يؤدي لدرورانها وبأستخدام ( صندوق تحويل سرعة) كأن تكون عجلتان مختلفتا القطر يؤدي ذلك الى الحصول على سرعة مناسبة للتوليد ومجموع الطاقة الخارجة من المولد تساوي الطاقة المستخدمة من قبل مضخة الماء زائدا الطاقة الفائضة بسبب اختلاف السرعة ولو حسبنا كل طاقة لوحدها لحصل التوازن بين المستهلك والمنتج ...ولكن حسابات رياضية أكثر دقة سوف تبين كفائة الجهاز ولكن ينقصنا الأبعاد والقدرات المستخدمة ...


----------



## dlovano (24 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا يرجى التعليق


----------



## jamal baghdady (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اخ السماوي لو كان قانون حفظ الطاقة محفوظ كما تقول لما نتجت لدينا طاقة فائضة والالة لم تتوقف عن العمل مدة بقاءنا معه


----------



## محمد.المصري (25 سبتمبر 2011)

jamal baghdady قال:


> اخ السماوي لو كان قانون حفظ الطاقة محفوظ كما تقول لما نتجت لدينا طاقة فائضة والالة لم تتوقف عن العمل مدة بقاءنا معه


 
اخي لا توجد اي معلومات هامة جديدة في هذا التربين







هذا تربين يستخدم الفرق في طاقة وضع ارتفاع الماء 

لا حظ الماء الداخل من اعلى

و لا توجد طاقة من العدم فيها

 و اخيرا لا يمكن ان نقول هذا الكلام بالفيديو


----------



## أحمد السماوي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

jamal baghdady قال:


> اخ السماوي لو كان قانون حفظ الطاقة محفوظ كما تقول لما نتجت لدينا طاقة فائضة والالة لم تتوقف عن العمل مدة بقاءنا معه



كنت اتمنا لو كان برفقتكم مهندس متخصص ميكانيكي يقوم بفحص الجهاز والتوصيلات الكهربائية خوفا من وجود توصيلات خفية - فقط للتطمئن القلوب- في الحقيقة بعد التمعن في التفكير وعرض الموضوع على عدة مهندسين هذا الجهاز يجب أن لا يعمل وكما تقول تماما لا توجد طاقة فائظة لذلك لو تكرمت واعطيتنا مقدار تصريف مضخة الماء وقطر فوهات السحب والدفع وقدرتها بالكيلو وات وقطر الجز ء الدوار وأهم شيء قطر الفوهات ومقدار التصريف لمضخة الماء ليتسنى لنا عمل الحسابات اللازمة . يقول المخترع أنة استخدم مضخة ( 10 بار ) ماذا يعني ذلك من ناحية تصريف الماء وسرعتة ارجوا ممن يمتلك ألأجابة أفادتنا ...

بالنسبة للصورة التي يضعها الأخ محمد المصري هذه الصورة لمليء الحوض وليست لأدارة العجلة ...لذلك يجب عدم أدخالها في الحسابات ...


----------



## dlovano (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ربما استخدم خاصية فقدان المواد للوزن في الماء في احداث خلل في توازن التوربين وقد اكون مخطا


----------



## ايهابووو (27 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب يا اخي انا الفيديو لم استطع تشغيله هل من الممكن ان ترفق لنا تفصيلات ومخططات واضحة تساعدنا على فهم هذا الاختراع ومبدأه


----------



## jomma (1 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يا سيدي الكريم لم يتم كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة.​لن تزيد الطاقة الكهربائية المتولدة بفعل دوران التربينة المائية عن الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتشغيل المضخة.

سوف يكتشف هذا المخترع انه يستهلك طاقة كهربائية اكثر من تلك المتحصل عليها. لهذا السبب رفض المسؤولون تبني هذا المشروع، ولن يرى المشروع هذا النور.

عانيننا كثيرا في جامعتنا ومراكز الأبحاث من هذه المشاريع التي ليس لها اي اساس علمي، وعندما نبين للمتقدم اخطاءه بمنهاج ومنطق علمي، عندها يتجه الى وسائل الأعلام، وللأسف يجد في كثير من الأحيان من يستمع اليه ويشجعه ويتبنى افكاره حتى في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​


----------



## pic2007 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> عانيننا كثيرا في جامعتنا ومراكز الأبحاث من هذه المشاريع التي ليس لها اي اساس علمي، وعندما نبين للمتقدم اخطاءه بمنهاج ومنطق علمي، عندها يتجه الى وسائل الأعلام، وللأسف يجد في كثير من الأحيان من يستمع اليه ويشجعه ويتبنى افكاره حتى في ملتقى المهندسين العرب.​


وعندما نبين للمتقدم اخطاءه بمنهاج ومنطق علمي

سيدي الفاضل كنت قد تقدمت و طرحت سؤالا: في الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595-102.html 
والمشاركة تحمل الرقم:1012

فأين الخطأ "المفترض" وجوده في هذه الفكرة؟

ولم نجد سوى الاجابة التالية:



jomma قال:


> آمل خلال هذا الإنتظار ان نجد موضوع مفيد وعملي يتضمن فهم ونقل التقنية لعالمنا العربي المتعطش للتقدم والرقي.


والمفترض ان نجد في ملتقى المهندسين العرب: احترام الأفكار بمناقشتها هذا أقل الواجب 
وهنا يجب الاعتراف بأن الملتقى يشهد تحسن ملموس { حتى ان البعض كتب موضوعا مستقلا للسخرية!! من هاوارد جونسون مع العلم ان براءة الاختراع والتي يمتلكها اتخذت هي الاخرى للتندر ولم تشفع لصاحبها!!! }
بالطبع لا يمكن احصاء كل مواضيع وأساليب الاستهزاء والسخرية التي يقابل بها موضوع الطاقة الحرة وكل من يساندها، لقد كانت الحملة أشبه بمجزرة حقيقية

ان طوفان الطاقة الحرة قادم لا محالة

وشكرا.


----------



## jamal baghdady (3 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتي المهندسين الكرام ربما ادهش الكثير منكم كما دهشت انا عندما رايت المشروع وبما ان الموضوع مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة بدات التشكيك والفحص ودراسة المشروع من كل جوانبه مع زميل لي مهندس ميكانيك . فاكتشفت التالي . اولا مضخة الماء تستمد الطاقة من مصدر خارجي 
ثانيا - تم لف المولد الكهربائي ليعمل على عد دورات اقل وقد غير بعدد اقطاب الجزء الثابت (الاستيتر ) 
ثالثا - التيار الذي تسحبه المضخة اقل من 30امبير لكل فيز (المضخة 3فيز)
رابعا -المولدة بعد ربط حمل معين عليها اعطت اقل من 100 امبير بقليل لكل فيز 
خامسا - تردد الجهد الخارج اقل من 50 هيرتز . 

انا ارى بان المشروع يحتاج الى دراسة اكثر ووضع القيم الحقيقية للطاقة الداخلة والطاقة الخارجة وحساب العزوم الناتجة من دوران الدولاب والكير بوكس .
لقد كنت قبل يومين عند صاحب المشروع ووجدته يجري بعض التحسينات عليه ووعد بان يطلعنا على النتائج فور الانتهاء منها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> لا يا سيدي الكريم لم يتم كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


jamal baghdady قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتي المهندسين الكرام ربما ادهش الكثير منكم كما دهشت انا عندما رايت المشروع وبما ان الموضوع مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة بدات التشكيك والفحص ودراسة المشروع من كل جوانبه مع زميل لي مهندس ميكانيك . فاكتشفت التالي . اولا مضخة الماء تستمد الطاقة من مصدر خارجي
> ثانيا - تم لف المولد الكهربائي ليعمل على عد دورات اقل وقد غير بعدد اقطاب الجزء الثابت (الاستيتر )
> ثالثا - التيار الذي تسحبه المضخة اقل من 30امبير لكل فيز (المضخة 3فيز)
> رابعا -المولدة بعد ربط حمل معين عليها اعطت اقل من 100 امبير بقليل لكل فيز
> ...


 
الأخوة الأفاضل​ 

بعد التحية .. 
ارى أن الجدال كثر حول المحرك الدائم الحركة 
والطاقة المجانية .. ​ 
لقد درست في الولايات المتحدة مراحل الدراسات العليا الماجستير والدكتوراه بجامعة ميسيسبي
وجامعة بتسبرج بولاية بنسلفانيا وجامعة فيرلي ديكنسون بنيوجرسي 
وقبلها حصلت على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الميكانيكية ( فرع thermal power) من جامعة الملك سعود ..
وتقييمها في العالم 84 من بين الجامعات .​ 
إن أسلوب إعداد الرسائل الجامعية والمشاريع البحثية ينطلق من منهج واضح ..
النظرية والتطبيق .. والتجربة والملاحظة .. 
جميع البحوث المعتمدة والموثقة في الجامعات المعترف بها والجمعيات العلمية والهندسية المعترف بها .. 
تــُقـِر هذا المبدأ في كل المجالات الهندسية .. نظرية تجريبية تطبيقية .. 
وليست نظرية بحتة فقط .. ​ 
لذا ومن هذا المنطلق فلم أرى بحثا علميا موثقا بالأسلوب المعتمد أكاديميا
( بحث تطبيقي نظري تجريبي) من جامعة معترف بها او جمعية علمية نشرت بحثا عن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة .. ​ 
ودعني أطرح عنوانا من عندي لم اقرأه او أعرف عنه شيئا مثلا إذا بحثت عن موضوع تحت عنوان
the effect of non linear flow in a hollow cylinder ​ 
فستجد الكثير من المقالات العلمية والبحثية الموثقة التي تدور في فلك الموضوع ​ 
أما موضوع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة فتقبع في تجارب اليوتيوب 
ومحاولات لجعل المستحيل ينجح 
وتلك هي والله أم الدواهي .. ​ 
نحن لا نحجر على العلم ولكننا نريد الصحيح منه وإن السير في الطريق الصحيح الموصل إبتداء إلى نتيجة محققة ..
خير من الإبتداء بأمر خاطئ نكتشف بعده أن جميع محاولاتنا ذهبت سدى .. ​ 
هناك من الأمور الصحيحة التي لو بدأناها صح لأنتجنا طاقة أو معدة أو أداة 
( زرادية ، مفك ، دبوس ، منشار ) او أي شئ ذو مواصفات تجعل منا مؤهلين للإختراعات والإبداعات ..​ 
إن التقوقع داخل وهم هو في حد ذاته تحجر في الفكر ..
وإن الإلتفاف حول نقطة خاطئة لإثبات صحتها لهو هدر للطاقة 
(طاقة الفكر التي أودعها الله للإنسان في عقله ولبه )​ 
نحن نبحث عن طاقات بديلة .. 
ونبحث عن طاقات نظيفة .. ونبحث عن طاقات تسد مكان البترول .. ​ 
ولكن لا نريد أن نتعلق ونـُعلـِق غيرنا بالأوهام ..​ 
لانريد أن نخدع أنفسنا ونخدع غيرنا بالخيالات ..​ 
نحن في مدرسة الواقعية العلمية المنهجية ..
وليست الشطحات الفكرية الغير علمية..​ 
لا بد من المحاولات والتجارب والتطبيق .. 
وليست تلكم حكرا على أحد .. بل هي للجميع ..​ 
أجد كثيرا من الناس يبحث ويجرب ويحاول في موضوع ليس من إختصاصه ..
وبعد نجاحه .. يفرح ويذهب ليسجل إختراعه .. 
ولكنه يفاجأ بان ما قدمه وما إكتشفه تم إكتشافه قبل ذلك بعشرات السنين .
لو كان متخصصا في مجاله لبنى على خبرات الغير وأستفاد من تجاربهم وبدأ من حيث ما أنتهى إليه العلم ..​ 
أما ان يقوم بإعادة إختراع العجلة كما يقال باللغة الإنجليزية to reinvent the wheel ​ 
فهذا ما لانريده .. 
وإنني والله متابع للمشاركات .. يوميا عدة مرات .. 
ولا يفوتني ما يدور وما تحمله المشاركات من جمل وكلمات تمس الأخلاق والفكر والتحدي والتصلب..​ 
أقتطف جملة من موضوع كتبته ​ 


لذا أكرر بأن من يريد أن يطرح موضوع او وجهة نظر أن يدعمها بالتوثيق الذي ذكرته .. 
وسوف أضطر لحذف وقفل المشاركات والمواضيع التي تبتعد عن المنهجية العلمية الهندسية .​ 

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير . ​ 

​


----------



## jomma (5 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ​
> لذا أكرر بأن من يريد أن يطرح موضوع او وجهة نظر أن يدعمها بالتوثيق الذي ذكرته ..
> وسوف أضطر لحذف وقفل المشاركات والمواضيع التي تبتعد عن المنهجية العلمية الهندسية .​
> 
> وفق الله الجميع لكل خير . ​


 
بارك الله فيك، بذلك نحافظ على الإتجاه الصحيح الذي من اجله وُجد هذا الملتقى، ونحافظ على الجهد والوقت الذي لا شك في انه ثمين.


----------

